# [Fri 5th Apr 2013] Offline DJ night - and my birthday drink! (London SW9 8LF)



## editor (Apr 4, 2013)

FREE ENTRY ALL NIGHT.

It's chilly outside but we're going to get Brixton red hot and steamy with a night of top notch tunes in the friendliest boozer in town - and it's my birthday drink too!

We'll have a gang of ale-lubricated DJs throwing down the usual party mix of ska, reggae, indie, punk, skiffle, Tom, Kylie, Beyonce, Mrs Mills, Black Sabbath and more - with a few surprises thrown in the mix. 

It's free all night, so come on down and bust a few moves on the dancefloor!

http://www.urban75.org/offline/brixton-5-april-2013-dj-night.html


----------



## TruXta (Apr 4, 2013)

Reckon I'll pop in and buy you a burger


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Reckon I'll pop in and buy you a burger


Better put it in the oven - they stop serving food by the time we start up


----------



## TruXta (Apr 4, 2013)

editor said:


> Better put it in the oven - they stop serving food by the time we start up


I've got enough dirt on Badgers to make him stay a bit longer in the kitchen


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2013)

That was a ton o'fun! Good to see so many familiar faces there too.

A couple of pics:












More pics:
http://www.urban75.org/blog/brixton...t-at-the-prince-albert-5th-april-some-photos/


----------

